# Mosquito area help



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

My buddy just bought land a little east of Mosquito and we figured we'd spilt gun season between his place up there and my property in Guernsey so I was wondering how that area is out there. He only has 6 acres so I figured we'd hit up a couple of the wildlife areas like Grand River and Mosquito so I guess my question is how are they , are there a ton of hunters and are there better options near there?

I'n never hunted outside of Guernsey County besides a couple of local farms in Columbia Station and Olmstead Falls so any helpful info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the amish flock to the public land out east along with the others ,so yes they do get crowded. your budddies land should fare well as long as the tresspassers are not plundering it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I hunted Mosquito muzzleloader a few years back. I must have walked a mile until I felt comfortable enough to sit down. Once the sun came up I was scared to death. I was in the middle of a pumpkin patch. I left the area. That was the most I had ever seen there at one time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mosquito gets very crowded and yes there are a lot of morons there. i heard at least 10 shots opening day morning before daylight a few years ago. i could hear the guys yelling " there it is" boom, boom, they were shooting at a doe running across a plowed corn field IN THE DARK. AND...dont get me started on the amish that put on drives opening day morning. aghhh..here comes the bus...aghhh..mosquito has many deer, but it also has many hunters. havent been to the grand river in a few years, but it was no where as bad last time i hunted there.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Makes you wonder how there are any animals and fish left in the world with all these straw hats roaming around with guns and fishing poles.


----------



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Grand River is a nice area. Lots of deer and some big bucks if you are willing to walk. Find the swamps and you will find the deer. I prefer to hunt it during bow season because it does get crowded during gun. If I were you I would stick to your friends 6 acres. With all the preasure around the deer may use his land as a place to hide out.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I appreciate the heads up guys...Not used to hunting new property and very rarely hunt on public land but when I have the amish have given me fits. One time I damn near got run over by a army of amish kids and women driving deer by banging pots and pans together....Crazy! But they did eventually drive a small 8 point to me and I got it.


----------

